# Qatar Airlines



## The Rodent (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with Qatar Airlines with an overnight layover in Doha? I've heard that the Airlines will put you up in a hotel (complimentary) if you have an overnight layover.


----------



## oldman (Feb 16, 2018)

If you fly United internationally and pay for First or Business class tickets and get stuck overnight, United will pay for your room. As a pilot, we stayed mostly at Holiday or Hampton Inns. Both were great places. The main requirement is that the hotel has a shuttle and the airlines' flight crews get picked up and dropped off expeditiously.


----------

